# Dump truck vs. dump trailer which do you prefer and why



## RoofingDude (Mar 12, 2014)

I have both, a dump trailer and a dump truck, but want to get rid of one. I would like to buy a new truck or a new tow truck and trailer? I would like some feedback.


tophathomeimprovement.com


----------



## Wislon Roofing (Nov 10, 2013)

RoofingDude said:


> I have both, a dump trailer and a dump truck, but want to get rid of one. I would like to buy a new truck or a new tow truck and trailer? I would like some feedback.
> 
> 
> tophathomeimprovement.com



its a hard choice...

www.wilson-roofing.com

Vancouver Roofer, Vancouver Roofing, Vancouver Roofing Contractor, Vancouver Roofing Service, Vancouver Roofers, Vancouver Roofing contractors, Vancouver Roofing Services


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Spam spam spam our links.


----------



## Wislon Roofing (Nov 10, 2013)

1985gt said:


> Spam spam spam our links.


LOL

roofing vancouver


----------



## Soldierboy (Apr 23, 2012)

Insurance on a dump truck cost more as the area I am in we would have to keep a Million dollar policy on just that alone. The dump trailer is insured on the jobsite through our insurance for our jobsites, once it's attached to the truck it's covered as part of the truck. Once it's back to our shop it's covered under our insurance for our shop, building and tools. We still need the F250 trucks to pull it around but we have multiple uses for the vehicles other than dumping. For our business it costs us less to have 5 dump trailers than it would to have 1 dump truck.


----------



## Max00 (Mar 26, 2014)

I would prefer dump trailer as its purchase price,insurance & licensing costs less.....


----------



## OldPro (Nov 11, 2013)

Dump trailer so I can unhitch an be a runner for the crew!


____________
metal roofing Dallas


----------



## Davis2021 (May 13, 2014)

Trailer


----------



## Affordable Roofing FL (May 16, 2014)

I agree. Dump Trailers are the way to go!


----------

